# My Balloon Molly Orange cutie



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Heres a pic of my balloon molly hes a high fin male.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

aww he's adorable!! 

here's one of my boys:


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi Chrisinha: wow hes a beauty. Im kinda looking for one like him. to add to my tank. Im checking next week when the pet store shippment comes in. is he called a sunset?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol you mean as what type of coloration he is? i have no idea. i have 2 of them, but one is much older. i was hoping to have a buch of fry by now, but so far there are only 4 little babies: 2 blacks, one orange and one silver calico. if i had one the way you want, i would give it to you.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

well chrisinha: Yes I was wondering what hes called . very cute fish, I hope to breed mine when I get another one. do you know if they mate with a lyertail?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i think you asked this before, no? maybe it was someone else... anyways, if you mean a "lyretail BALLOON", i believe so. If you mean a regular "lyretail molly", no, i wouldnt think so. But im no expert.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I think I did ask you before sorry I forgot. yes I would be breeding the balloons only


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, i dont see why they wouldnt breed just because one is lyretail balloon and the other not. My males fins are much longer than my females and all they do is to breed!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess I;ll try breeding them. they like the guppies as compatible friends


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i have mine with feeder guppies (or endler's... no one can tell me for sure what they are). they get along pretty well.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Its so cool to finally have plenty of room for new fish I just brought 30 guppies to the pet shop couple weeks ago. so now between the guppies and a couple balloons should have some babies in a few months.I buy the fish right outa the bag before they put them in their tanks seems to be the best way to go. not exposed to health problems that way,, well night, talk to you soon.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Its so cool to finally have plenty of room for new fish I just brought 30 guppies to the pet shop couple weeks ago. so now between the guppies and a couple balloons should have some babies in a few months.I buy the fish right outa the bag before they put them in their tanks seems to be the best way to go. not exposed to health problems that way,, well night, talk to you soon.


----------

